# DIY Livery Yard - Taunton



## sjp1 (15 July 2013)

Any ideas anyone.  Friend has moved her horse from the yard we were both at (as have I, but in different directions).  She is not super happy at the yard she is at - very small, no real company for her - so ideas for a yard near Taunton - she is quite near the Orbridge Viaduct (I may be completely wrong in the name) but thats what strikes me when I take the A303!!!

So of course there won't be a yard in the middle of Taunton, but anyone live in Taunton and have a horse on a DIY livery yard that isn't a million miles away?

Thank you lots on her behalf.


----------



## Chico Mio (15 July 2013)

I will be interested to hear this too - I have two horses and will be in the same area.


----------



## Beausmate (18 July 2013)

What sort of thing is she looking for?


----------



## Ponyclubber11 (22 July 2013)

I don't know any livery yards in Taunton but if you type in livery yards in cornwall on computer there is along list so u might find on in Taunton


----------



## Ponyclubber11 (22 July 2013)

Ponyclubber11 said:



			I don't know any livery yards in Taunton but if you type in livery yards in cornwall on computer there is along list so u might find on in Taunton
		
Click to expand...

Your horse reflects you not what you do with it


----------



## mightymammoth (22 July 2013)

couple on here http://www.liverylist.co.uk/?p=search&postcode=taunton&category=0


----------



## Shazzababs (27 July 2013)

There is someone advertising on the Devon and somerset Horseriders group on Facebook:  https://www.facebook.com/groups/DS.HorseRiders/

She has posted her contact details on there, so I guess she won't mind them being copied all over the internet 

Here is the text of the ad (I haven't corrected the spelling!):

LIVERY AVAILABLE Taunton, Somerset
Small friendly yard with excellent facilities inc allweather arena. On site instructor available for lessons and schooling. Only 15 mins ride from Pontispool. 

DIY £35 per wk

Also small seperate barn with 2 stables available £25 per wk per stable. Own paddock, all facilities still free. 

Full/part options also available, very flexible. 

Oake, Taunton, Somerset.
Tel 07704118750
email; georginarose12@btinternet.com


----------



## sjp1 (30 July 2013)

Thank you - I will pass it onto her.  Hopefully she will be happier in her next yard.


----------



## Jill Crewe (3 August 2013)

There are quite a few yards around Taunton:

Comeytrowe Equestrian Centre
Curland
Bickenhall
Badger Livery Yard
The Paddocks
Cothelstone
Mill House Equestrian

Quite a few of those have their own websites

and a few more that I can't remember the name of


----------



## Quantock-cob (5 August 2013)

I think Mill house Equestrian is for sale; and avoid Comeytrowe like the plague - I don't think they do DIY anyway.


----------



## Jill Crewe (6 August 2013)

I forgot Netherclay Livery Yard too. 

Hope your friend has found somewhere nice, there are lots around so plenty to choose from. And lots of nice hacking if you go Quantocks side of Taunton or Blackdowns side


----------

